# Fantasy Giro? Who wants it?



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Velogames fantasy cycling at Velogames.com



League Name:	RBR Giro Challenge
League Code: 06130945

Let's see how good our predictions are.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Hmm, looks like I can enter only one mini-league...that's new. I'm definitely in though. My and my super-pick Slvester Syzmd will rocket to victory.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I'm in. I once did well in this, which almost makes up for the countless other times I didn't.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

It's always fun to see how poor our picks end up being.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

They put some layups in the 2 and 4 dollar categories this time. That's helpful.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, time to look stupid again - I'm in with:

Team Lego presented by Maersk


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Team Eurotrash is ready to tear things up.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Woo hoo.

My first team will be removed (I redrafted yesterday) so right now it looks like 10 teams.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

This looks like a fun way to follow the Giro, especially now that I can watch it on Universal Sports. So Team Rideabout by Ragweed.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, i am in. let the abuse begin. first try at this so i am sure i will stink

team zoncolan


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm in. Hopefully my team doesn't embarrass their director. I should also state that I am totally unaware of any of my riders taking any banned substances


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm in. And I'm all ready!


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Trying to join. I guess every year they have trouble getting things up and running on this site. Totally shut out now. Got the first 2 stage winners which helps. Should get the third as well barring some freak crash..


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Sojourneyman said:


> Hmm, looks like I can enter only one mini-league...that's new. I'm definitely in though. My and my super-pick Slvester Syzmd will rocket to victory.


I see that your super-pick, like more than a few of my own (I'm looking at you, Gadret) has arranged to be given some latitude on breakaways.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Where the hell is the update? All of us still have 0 points.....


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Where the hell is the update? All of us still have 0 points.....


And I'm still in the top five, sweet!


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

uzziefly said:


> Where the hell is the update? All of us still have 0 points.....


Yeah, he's behind on updates, but it's just one guy behind it all. Hopefully he'll be all caught up after the rest day


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

It is pretty typical for the first Giro update to be quite late. 

The nature of this break will really blow things up. Vino guys have to be pretty happy now. Maybe only Millar can take pink from this point forward to Stage 8 I guess.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Really? Where the HELL is the update!?


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

First update made, yours truly sitting pretty at the top thanks to Matt Goss.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool. So is there a way to see the rosters for the various teams? If not do we dare post our own here?


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Not so shabby to start. I need to figure out how to join the RBR league.

147	Bags of Blood	Culdeus	757


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

ragweed said:


> Cool. So is there a way to see the rosters for the various teams? If not do we dare post our own here?


viewing other's teams is one of the things he's yet to add in, said it should be coming soon.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, in the top five!

Time to watch the inevitable decline.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I've peaked, I suspect, but in 2nd, so that's not so bad. Team is Cadel, Vino, Garzelli, Gadret, Anker Sorensen, Millar, Greipel, Gerdeman, Gasparotto.


----------



## athletic91 (May 28, 2009)

Alexandre VINOKOUROV AST 16 167 
Cadel EVANS BMC 24 151 
Carlos SASTRE CTT 20 0 
Gilberto SIMONI LAM 12 0 
Andre GREIPEL HTC 10 172 
David MILLAR GAR 6 117 
Michael BARRY SKY 4 0 
Cameron MEYER GAR 4 13 
Greg HENDERSON SKY 2 88


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Team Lego presented by Maersk (after Stage Three of The Giro)

Cadel EVANS 151 
Alexandre VINOKOUROV 167 
Carlos SASTRE 
Chris Anker SORENSEN 7 
Andre GREIPEL 172 
Riche PORTE 120 
Filippo POZZATO
Gustav LARSSON 60 
Lucas Sebastian HAEDO 7 
Total: 684


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Doing ok so far:

Cadel EVANS BMC	24	151
Alexandre VINOKOUROV	AST	16	167
Carlos SASTRE	CTT	20	0
Sylvester SZMYD	LIQ	8	1
Tyler FARRAR	GAR	14	191
Xavier TONDO	CTT	4	0
Matthew GOSS	HTC	2	155
Greg HENDERSON	SKY	2	88
Andre GREIPEL	HTC	10	172

Total 925

Getting lucky with Farrar, Henderson, and Greipel all doing well in the sprints and then Goss doing well too.
Sitting in 14th overall right now, but will likely fall if Evans and Sastre don't move up a bit in the GC or win some stages.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Team zoncolan, go Nibali!

Cadel EVANS 151
Vincenzo NIBALI 93
Gilberto SIMONI 0
Leonardo BERTAGNOLLI	0
Tyler FARRAR 191
Sebastien HINAULT 0
Daniel MARTIN 13
Valentin IGLINSKIY 7
Andre GREIPEL 172
628


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

tbb001 said:


> Sitting in 14th overall right now, but will likely fall if Evans and Sastre don't move up a bit in the GC or win some stages.


Velogames has been updated for Stages 4 & 5.
Up to #2 overall in the game, but I'll expect to start falling in the standings once the sprinters are done having their fun.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Can't believe I'm the only one who had Jerome Pineau...


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

tbb001 said:


> Velogames has been updated for Stages 4 & 5.
> Up to #2 overall in the game, but I'll expect to start falling in the standings once the sprinters are done having their fun.


Nah, the sprinters don't take much in the Giro. You've got the nuts man.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

tbb001 said:


> Velogames has been updated for Stages 4 & 5.
> Up to #2 overall in the game, but I'll expect to start falling in the standings once the sprinters are done having their fun.


I'm up to #6. RBR is representing well.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

tbb001 said:


> Velogames has been updated for Stages 4 & 5.
> Up to #2 overall in the game, but I'll expect to start falling in the standings once the sprinters are done having their fun.


Where you have Xavier Tondo I have Dan Martin and where I've got Nibali, you've got Vino, pretty dern close teams.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sojourneyman said:


> Where you have Xavier Tondo I have Dan Martin and where I've got Nibali, you've got Vino, pretty dern close teams.


Yeah, both of our teams were aided by having 2pt selections like Goss and Henderson collect some good points in the early going here.
The longer that Nibali can hold onto the pink jersey, the better off you'll be.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

It was updated tonight with the results from Stage 6 & 7.
I got some points today with Tondo getting 3rd.

Now I just need Sastre to come on strong in the tough 3rd week and get some points too...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Holding at six in our challenge, who would have thunk it?!

Looks like our league is doing very well...congrats all.

I am losing faith in my boy Sastre :-(


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Having Andre Greipel on my fantasy team is beginning to make me take Mark Cavendish's side in their feud. Outsprinted by Cadel Evans? Unbelievable.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

I wanted to squeeze Goss in and couldn't make it work. This site was napping on the cheapos.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

harlond said:


> Having Andre Greipel on my fantasy team is beginning to make me take Mark Cavendish's side in their feud. Outsprinted by Cadel Evans? Unbelievable.


Exactly, Jeez what the heck is his deal? Maybe he needs to STFU and start sprinting.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Decent day for my team with Goss, Farrar, and Henderson all getting some good points.
Agreed that Greipel needs to show us something...tomorrow is as good a time to start as any. 

Sastre loses more time today. Maybe he is conserving for a couple summit finish victories.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

tbb001 said:


> Decent day for my team with Goss, Farrar, and Henderson all getting some good points.
> Agreed that Greipel needs to show us something...tomorrow is as good a time to start as any.
> 
> Sastre loses more time today. Maybe he is conserving for a couple summit finish victories.


Sastre flatted. It's been a crummy Giro for him. Farrar pulled back on the red jersey too. Happy for Goss to win for my fantasy team, but hopefully Farrar can get another win tomorrow. It'd be really great if he had more than one person helping him out towards the end.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Up to #4 (Thank you Mr. Sorensen) in our group, 72 in the big picture!

Pretty good, but one of our own is #1 - congrats Brian A. !

Our league is doing very well.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Up to #4 (Thank you Mr. Sorensen) in our group, 72 in the big picture!
> 
> Pretty good, but one of our own is #1 - congrats Brian A. !


Thanks man! 

We'll see how long I can stay near the top, it seems the top 5-10 have been shuffling around pretty good from stage to stage.
More points today though from Farrar and Greipel. I was hoping that Henderson could get into the top 12 as well, but no such luck.


----------



## concretejungle (Jul 13, 2009)

Sastre and VDV. I'm gunning for dead last.  

At least I've got a couple of Italians that I chose based on cool sounding last names. :mad2:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Carlito, forgive me my brief lapse of faith!

Sastre is back! As is my boy Porte...in Pink!

The Lost Viking is a happy camper.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

All my hopes are now pinned on Linus Gerdeman! Yay.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Carlito, forgive me my brief lapse of faith!
> 
> Sastre is back! As is my boy Porte...in Pink!
> 
> The Lost Viking is a happy camper.


You're not the only one happy to see Sastre back. Good call on Porte. Hopefully my sprinters will have a good day tomorrow. 

I don't think I've got a chance at overall victory, but I'll put in some work for Brian A...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Holding just below podium at 4th place in our RBR challenge. 

But dropped to 85th in the big picture. :-(


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Made Podium! Third place in our challenge. (thrilled and amazed) Around 45th in the big picture. 

But big mountain stages to come - lets see if Porte and Saxo Bank can keep things in the pink.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Arghh!! Porte out of Pink, but only 30 some-odd seconds behind Arroyo - need to keep it close on the next stage!


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Arghh!! Porte out of Pink, but only 30 some-odd seconds behind Arroyo - need to keep it close on the next stage!


I think that might be hard for him.
He lost a good amount of time today, and tomorrow is even harder.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Nibali coming through for me today. I expect some long term payoffs from him as well


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

maybe he gets all the way caught up today.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

A good day to have Gadret and Garzelli and a not so good day to have Gerdeman. I think it's time I stopped believing in Gerdeman.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Really glad for Garzelli (not good for my league standings though, I suspect) - tough ride!

I was pulling for Porte to pull off the upset - but it looks like all of the big dogs are moving into position. Porte down to third place. If Porte can't bring it on home, perhaps another Aussie will?

I would not count Sastre out - did that before and he turned things around in a big way.

Sunday: Dropped to 62nd in the big picture, but holding on to the third place podium for dear life in our league!


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Sunday: Dropped to 62nd in the big picture, but holding on to the third place podium for dear life in our league!


Nicely done!
My team has started its fall, which I suppose could have been expected with Sastre and Vino slipping a bit in the standings. Now that Farrar and Goss are out of the Giro, that doesn't help. I needed more Liquigas riders!


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Well, I don't think I can win the general classement in the RBR competition, so I have to go for stage victories. And for stage 16, I led all teams in scoring. Woo hoo! that gets the sponsors off your back, let me tell you.



Sorry for tooting my own horn.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Do the Hustle!*



harlond said:


> Well, I don't think I can win the general classement in the RBR competition, so I have to go for stage victories. And for stage 16, I led all teams in scoring. Woo hoo! that gets the sponsors off your back, let me tell you.
> 
> Sorry for tooting my own horn.


@harlond - Don't worry about it, if you don't who will?  

I'm down to 65th overall - still at 3rd podium in our group - but harlond is close enough to take that at the end! 

Team Lego needs to get its hustle on!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Waiting for that final update....


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Results are in!

Team Lego retains its 3rd place podium position to the finish! I am amazed.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice. Moved up to a respectable 5th place. Very happy with that.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I stunk the place up last time we did this (TdF 2009) and will perhaps go for the repeat?

Porte saved my hindparts this time around. Heado was again a disappointment - he's toast in my book.

Agree with tbb001 - More Liquigas riders would have smartened things up somewhat!
They really dominated that Giro. Good stage wins and a white jersey for my Saxo Bankers softens the blow a bit.


----------

